# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Casualty Screen Caps

## Jessie Wallace

Requested from CrazyLea and StarsOfCCTV, but anyone can help themselves  :Big Grin:

----------

CrazyLea (11-02-2008), StarsOfCCTV (11-02-2008)

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------

CrazyLea (11-02-2008), StarsOfCCTV (11-02-2008)

----------


## CrazyLea

Wooooo Dawn they're awesome  :Big Grin:  Thanks.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay  :Big Grin:  Thanks so much  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Love the Jeff one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I just thought the eyes through the letter box would be a fab banner pic! lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------

CrazyLea (11-02-2008)

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## CrazyLea

Thanks Dawn. Great pics. Except.. I swear you put that pic of Adam and Zoe kissing in just to make me jealous  :Stick Out Tongue: . You put the same Adam pic twice.. not that I'm complaining  :Wub: . More I look at that pic the better  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## CrazyLea

Love this one  :Smile: .

----------


## Jessie Wallace

lol, i'm sorry huni. plus i've taken out the repeated picture now.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Adamm... :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Love the pics when Ruth's in the lift with the black hat  :Big Grin:  Love them alll  :Stick Out Tongue:  Thanks

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Love this one .


Me too, it's the smirk that does it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abigail

I love the one with Jeff looking through the letterbox  :Rotfl:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

"Hello?...ambulance service...we need to hook up some oxygen...for ourselves.."  :Rotfl:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I figured out how to do it  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Some more Cas screencaps  :Stick Out Tongue: ....

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Jixiee!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Rotfl:  




p.s. yes I know I have way to much free time  :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

Yayyy you worked it out. 

Love them. Thanks! Love the Ruth ones and Addy  :Wub: ! Fanart later methinks. 

You should do some Holby City ones... Maddy and Joseph *cough*.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Big Grin:  I did the Adam ones especially  :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
I've half made a Jixie one  :Stick Out Tongue:  I only have one Holby video I think  :Stick Out Tongue:  Have to see what I can do with that  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'll tell you the name of the programme later it's free  :Big Grin:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

From last Saturday, will upload more later  :Smile:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Don't you just want to hug him  :Embarrassment:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Found a couple of old Ruth screencaps:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

From last weeks episode, except for the Curtis picture, not sure which that one's from.  :Smile:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yesterday's episode:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

(Maggie had a funny face on so I cropped this pic  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I found I can do pretty good screencaps off the bbciplayer. Much better than my old windows computer! So I'm going to do that from now on  :Stick Out Tongue:  I will do the Casualty screencaps on Saturday  :Smile: 

If anyone wants any more of a particular character or scene just say the word  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

Lots of Jessica and Adam please  :Big Grin: .

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

They don't have it on the bbciplayer anymore  :Crying:  sorry  :Sad:

----------


## CrazyLea

:Crying:  Okay  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

Whenever they are in an ep get them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Okay . 
> 
> Whenever they are in an ep get them


I will, definitely  :Stick Out Tongue:  Next time I will take loads  :Big Grin:  Go to the Holby City screencaps I took Joseph ones... :Wub:

----------

CrazyLea (14-06-2008)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Especially for you Fluffy.

----------

CrazyLea (15-06-2008), StarsOfCCTV (15-06-2008)

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------

CrazyLea (15-06-2008), StarsOfCCTV (15-06-2008)

----------


## CrazyLea

Ohhhh I love you so much  :Big Grin:   :Wub: .

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Aww thank you, is that enough? Do you want of anyone else from that episode?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'Is she really going out with him?' 14.06.08

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------

CrazyLea (22-06-2008)

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'They may not mean to but they do' 28.06.08

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from I Can Hear The Grass Grow 05.07.08.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps for Salt and Sugar 12.07.08

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'Paradise Lost' 19.07.08

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'The Things We Do For...'
If someone would do the Casualty caps while I am away...(Next two weekends) Much appreciated if not no worries  :Smile:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'The Farmead Menace: Part 1'

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'The Farmead Menace' Part 2.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Sorry for extreme lateness...lol. Screencaps from episode 23.3 'Interventions'.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from episode 23.4 Guilt Complex.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'Face up'

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'Hurt'

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Screencaps from 'There and back again' S23E7

----------


## StarsOfCCTV



----------

